# cub 73 info



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hello everyone and before i get started i want to thank all of you that have helped me with my other post! anyways i'm thinking about buying a cub 73,i have never worked on one theres tractor, if someone can tell me the good and bad of this tractor. it dose not run the motor turns free with plug in it so some thing wrong there been setting along time i'll have to get it falt bed tow truck deck is free i do know it was made 1969 to 1971. and also buying a champion mower i thnk it a mtd and trying to get 1948 IH Farmall it's in really bad shape thanks James


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

James I just caught this thread and need the serial number. Sounds as if this is a hydro and a 7hp Kohler. Really need the numbers for a proper identification.


----------



## IH farm boy (Aug 29, 2010)

its a manual transmission, probly needs a rebuild on the motor, there very simple almost crude usally no fenders , but the newer quick tach stuff fits on them off the hundred series


----------

